# audio-> oggenc | ffmpeg -> icecast2 ???



## arri (Apr 5, 2007)

hi

i was wondering if someone has some quick links or directions to info about encoding a live audio- (and possibly video-) source into ogg, to stream that to icecast2.

my first searches so far have lead me to oggenc, and pipe that into oggforward to stream it to the server.
but  then i also read stuff about using ffmpeg2theora inbetween this process, AND i have to somehow also first get the sound into oggenc to start with.. (with jack or something?)
does anyone have managed to setup such a toolchain?

i'll probably manage to figure it out, but that might take a bit long, and i don't have much time to waste at the moment.

so any help would be appreciated.

gr
arri


----------

